# New Arrival....very Rare Humming Chrono



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

*Picked up this boxed up little beauty a week or so ago after a slightly frantic wait..as it had gone missing in the post for several weeks, so i am glad to have finnaly recieved it at all.*

Massive chunk of 70's stainless steel, ESA9210 powered Chrono...original band, box and hangtags.....

I wouldn't have bought it had i known there was one up for grabs in my friends collection, but now its arrived..i am very glad i did.

Enjoy.




























*Notice how the box says Certronic, most of the Certina tuning fork models i have seen are called this, with the C-tronics being the later quartz watches..*

However there appears to be a transistion period between the 2..and strangely all of the Chrono's have been marked as C-tronics.....despite reputedly being introduced for the 1972 Olympics when the Certronic moniker was still being actively used.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

WOW! very nice indeed Keith! Looks minty fresh too...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice find Keith. Looks to be in fantastic condition.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Fantasic find, Keith!!! The box doen't even look shopworn.

My Certina hummer (not chrono) also says Certronic on the dial. Could be yours was about the same time as the intro of C-tronic and they didn't change the boxes yet or could be to shorten it to fit the chrono dial better.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Keith - As a recent convert to the world of "hummers" (watches not the other kind!) that's a real gem - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

watchnutz said:


> Fantasic find, Keith!!! The box doen't even look shopworn.
> 
> My Certina hummer (not chrono) also says Certronic on the dial. Could be yours was about the same time as the intro of C-tronic and they didn't change the boxes yet or could be to shorten it to fit the chrono dial better.


Good point, its possible i suppose, the previous owner is certain that this is the box it came with, and the hangtags, which also say Certronic have matching Numbers....


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Glad to see it finally arrived mate :thumbsup:, looks to be in excellent condition too, the box looks practically unopened.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. That'll be more beer tokens you owe me then, although I doubt Nikki sees it quite the same way  .


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Fantastic mate, simply fantasic!


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Really nice.

Like the minimalist sub-seconds dial. Reminds me of the modern Damasko chronos.

And that box is pretty cool. More 'fun' than the 'serious' Omega and Longines versions.

Looks like Certina were aiming their model at the sporty end of the market.

Interesting that the day is shown as a digit, rather than letters too.

The Speedsonic and Ultronic don't have that. Did anyone else?


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

That is really nice, and the unusual month (?) indicator is really cool :thumbup:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Stanford said:


> That is really nice, and the unusual month (?) indicator is really cool :thumbup:


I think it is the day indicator, instead of acronyms they used a number.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another interesting watch Keith, box and all :yes:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantastic hummer Keith!!!

Everything looks in first order.

Looks like there is a bit of wrist presence as well. Great watch to wear I'd imagine?

Regards

Mike


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I bought one of those from Roy about 8 years ago. I found that the crown rubbed the back of my wrist.


----------

